# ICE Installation assistance



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi, I'm planning on installing a Kenwood head unit in my car. Halfords advised me that I needed 3 things to do this:
-a face plate adaptor
-an ariel adaptor
-a special Bose to ISO adaptor (costing Â£50)

Now I've been browsing at auto-connect (as I don't plan on getting the head unit or connectors for Halfords - too expensive). The face plate was an easy find. However I'm stuck with the other two.

Which ariel adaptor do I need? The one that connects to a universal DIN or the one that connects to a universial ISO connector?

The ISO adaptor is also confusing, they've got two listed a standard Audi to ISO and then one for an Audi Active System to ISO. But Bose isn't mentioned anywhere. Neither comes close to the Halfords Â£50 price either...

I've tried contacting Auto Connect but they're not sure either.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Ventura (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm currently sorting out the installation of a Alpine 9855 in my new TT, and from the conversations I've head with Sextons in Reading (http://www.sextons.co.uk) it seems I need to get the facia adapter and a Bose adapter, didn't hear anything about an Aerial adapter.

Sextons were very helpful, may be worth dropping them a mail.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Ventura said:


> I'm currently sorting out the installation of a Alpine 9855 in my new TT, and from the conversations I've head with Sextons in Reading (http://www.sextons.co.uk) it seems I need to get the facia adapter and a Bose adapter, didn't hear anything about an Aerial adapter.
> 
> Sextons were very helpful, may be worth dropping them a mail.


the link hasn't worked in a first place apparently 

try this website, you will find what you need.http://www.auto-connect.co.uk/acatalog/Audi.html

FYI, I fitted an ALPINE 9835 a year ago and the FM reception was crap. the aerial booster will sort this out

BTW, ALPINE equals fantastic sound in the TT


----------



## Ventura (Sep 7, 2005)

Which website?? Sextons??


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Ventura said:


> Which website?? Sextons??


see my updated post. the link didn't work in the first place


----------



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

nolive said:


> try this website, you will find what you need.http://www.auto-connect.co.uk/acatalog/Audi.html


Heh, I've been there (as I said in my post), but they don't seem to supply any BOSE adaptors. Or at least I can't find any on their site and they don't know what I need when I call them.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Storm said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > try this website, you will find what you need.http://www.auto-connect.co.uk/acatalog/Audi.html
> ...


strange cos they have everything usually  but then try to ring these guys

ICEMAN
210 MAIN RD
GIDEA PARK
ROMFORD
ESSEX
01708 766727

they had the BOSE adaptor, facia and aerial booster for my TT a year ago when I had to swap the stock HU with my alpine.

they should be able to help you...heopfully :?


----------



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

Many thanks, nolive!

I'll give them a call on Monday!


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

sorry to dig up and old post but ive exausted the search and still cant find the info i need. this seems to be such a common question for tt owners with bose but not many answers?

im wanting to install a kenwood head unit to my bose system, can anyone tell me what leads/extras i'll need and where to get them.

cheers guys


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

j600 - off topic but how many pairs of rifts do you own, i got 2 more pairs at the weekend making my collection now 11!!! I havnt worn or owned any other trainers in over a year....


----------



## Silver Fox (Mar 3, 2006)

Here you go - http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/audi-with-bose-1999-c-292_294_681.html

The head unit you install will need to have 2 sets of RCA outputs (front & rear).

Aerial adaptor - http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/aerial-adaptor-p-210.html


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

youngg said:


> j600 - off topic but how many pairs of rifts do you own, i got 2 more pairs at the weekend making my collection now 11!!! I havnt worn or owned any other trainers in over a year....


hi mate,

i dont own that many now, i used to have over 150 pairs in my personal collection but massively downsized not long ago. this was the bulk of it (i had lots of doubles of my fave pairs) here look:

www.j600.com/images/collection.jpg

ive just launched the new j600.com site 2weeks ago, its alot different to what it was (dunno if youve saw the new site?)


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

Silver Fox said:


> Here you go - http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/audi-with-bose-1999-c-292_294_681.html
> 
> The head unit you install will need to have 2 sets of RCA outputs (front & rear).
> 
> Aerial adaptor - http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/aerial-adaptor-p-210.html


cheers mate, legend!


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

j600.com said:


> sorry to dig up and old post but ive exausted the search and still cant find the info i need. this seems to be such a common question for tt owners with bose but not many answers?
> 
> im wanting to install a kenwood head unit to my bose system, can anyone tell me what leads/extras i'll need and where to get them.
> 
> cheers guys


hey pal you will need a few different things in order to fit an after market HU into your TT.

I have the coupe 225 W- BOSE

So i bought an Alpine HU with IPOD adapter,

You need an ISO lead to connect your BOSE speakers to your new HU because esentially from what i can make out you are bypassing the HU Amp and still using the BOSE amp and the BOSE speakers.

Cost... well mine cost 35 quid

you wil also need an Arial booster adapter this will ensure you get maximum signal when you use your radio, your bose HU has one already in it but because most cars have an external arial most aftermarket HUs do not need the boost, the TT coupe is ofcouse landed with an arial in the rear windscreen so therefore the TT needs to booster.

Cost 12.50 halfords

The other thing needed is the faceplate adapter this is very handy it makes all aftermarket single DIN HU fit snug in the dash and makes them stay put! lol

Cost 9.99 ebay do loads of em..

One thing i will say is that the BOSE amp is very resricted as far as power goes, by this i mean when you install an aftermarket HU in the amp works harder at producing a louder sound! It was a very good unexpected surprise!! I thought i would have to change the BOSE amp to an aftermarket one!! NOT THE CASE...

RESULT!!! = very happy with the setup in my car now.


----------



## Silver Fox (Mar 3, 2006)

coupe_mania29 said:


> You need an ISO lead to connect your BOSE speakers to your new HU because esentially from what i can make out you are bypassing the HU Amp and still using the BOSE amp and the BOSE speakers.


See first item on first link (my previous post).



coupe_mania29 said:


> The other thing needed is the faceplate adapter this is very handy it makes all aftermarket single DIN HU fit snug in the dash and makes them stay put! lol


See second item on first link (my previous post).



coupe_mania29 said:


> you wil also need an Arial booster adapter this will ensure you get maximum signal when you use your radio, your bose HU has one already in it but because most cars have an external arial most aftermarket HUs do not need the boost, the TT coupe is ofcouse landed with an arial in the rear windscreen so therefore the TT needs to booster.


There are many cars with the aerial in the screen these days, as you say they have a signal booster, but it isn't normally in the head unit, it is normally a separate box in the car, powered by the stereo. When you replace the factory stereo with an aftermarket unit you need to make sure that the electric aerial ouptput of the new stereo is connected to the booster power wire (to turn on the booster), otherwise you will get a poor (un-boosted) signal. You shouldn't need to buy a separate booster, you should just need to make sure the factory fitted one is getting power.

This is speaking from experience of previous cars though, I have not yet changed the factory stereo in my TT. Maybe someone else can confirm.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

ive got a tt roadster so will i still need the booster thingy?


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Mate

I see you want to change your headunit.. I also want to - so you've been told that to connect the new headunit to the bose speakers u need a bose adaptor????


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

so can anyone confirm exactly what it is i need? ive got a tt roadster so dont have the window antenna ive got a stubby thing on the back panel.

if i have a roadster does it mean i only have 1 set of RCA things for the rear or do i still have front and rear RCA's???

apparently theres 2 options for the TT...

> http://www.incarexpress.co.uk/view_prod ... tno=PC9408
> or
> http://www.incarexpress.co.uk/view_prod ... tno=PC9410

One connects to the RCA outputs from the head unit and needs two sets of RCAs in order to be suitable (PC9410), the other uses speaker inputs and is for use with units without 2 x RCA outputs (PC9408).

I have no idea which it is i need for the TT roadster with Bose?


----------



## Silver Fox (Mar 3, 2006)

The difference in those 2 adaptors is merely that if your new head unit doesn't have RCA outputs then you can still connect to the bose system with the other adaptor (PC9408). The sound quality will not be as good though. Best option is to use RCA outputs from your head unit (if it has them) with the PC9410.

Sorry I didn't realise you had a roadster, I don't know what the Bose setup is in there. Have you got any rear speakers at all or is it just fronts? Even if you only have fronts and the Bose system only needs 1 input, it would still be better to use the RCA outputs from the head unit rather than the speaker outputs, sound quality will be better.

As for the aerial, again I'm not familiar with the roadster but if it is a stubby one it will probably be a Hirschman type which still needs a power feed. You can usually tell by looking at the shaft of the aerial, it should have a sort of wire spiralling round it all the way up (under the sheath). You will still need to connect the electric aerial output of the new stereo to the power wire for the aerial.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

i found this bose info on waks site:








http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/Bose_Config.htm

dunno if that helps at all? im sure ive got rear speakers and front speaker but im not sure how many RCA's go to the amp? if its just rear or front and rear??

the stereo im getting has 3 Preouts with 5V Pre-output Level (Front/ Rear/ Subwoofer) according to its spec.

any ideas now?


----------



## Silver Fox (Mar 3, 2006)

I can't give you 100% answer without removing the factory head unit but I would say almost certainly that there will be 2 pairs of inputs required by the bose amplifier (front & rear). Therefore you will use the front & rear RCA outputs of the new stereo, connected via the PC9410 adaptor to the factory connectors in the car. You will not use the subwoofer RCA ouput of the new stereo.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

ive managed to get confirmation.

if you have the BOSE System you will need the autoleads pc9-408

http://www.dvbcaraudio.co.uk/product_in ... ts_id=1226

managed to find it for Â£19.95 8)


----------



## Silver Fox (Mar 3, 2006)

j600.com, the PC9-408 is for connecting to the factory Bose system if your new stereo does NOT have RCA outputs. If your new stereo has RCA outputs (which you said it did), then you should use the PC9-410.

The 2 adaptors are the same except that one connects to the RCA outputs of your stereo (PC9-410), the other connects to the speaker wire outputs (PC9-408).

The sound quality will be better using the low-level RCA outputs. The PC9-408 is a secondary alternative to use if your stereo does not have RCA outputs.

The link I gave you before (http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/audi-active-wiring-adaptor-p-2490.html) is the same adaptor as the Autoleads PC9-410, it is just a different make (Maystar).


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

Silver Fox said:


> j600.com, the PC9-408 is for connecting to the factory Bose system if your new stereo does NOT have RCA outputs. If your new stereo has RCA outputs (which you said it did), then you should use the PC9-410.
> 
> The 2 adaptors are the same except that one connects to the RCA outputs of your stereo (PC9-410), the other connects to the speaker wire outputs (PC9-408).
> 
> ...


aah right,

so how about this then... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0092818328

Â£17.99 will that do the job?


----------



## Silver Fox (Mar 3, 2006)

j600.com said:


> so how about this then... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0092818328
> 
> Â£17.99 will that do the job?


Yes, that's the one.

Quote from the ebay link "The PC9408 has its inputs from your new car stereo speaker outputs wheras the PC9410 uses the RCA outputs instead. Obviously if you don't have RCA on your head unit you should order the PC9408 version."


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

the seller just said this...

'ordering the PC9410 you need to watch the levels etc... because using line level can sometimes introduce noise into the system on these bose setups.

Best advice really is probably to order both the 9408 and the 9410 for install day and then just send back the unused one'

what do you reckon?


----------



## Silver Fox (Mar 3, 2006)

This is a very valid point, I must admit when you said your new stereo had 5V RCA outputs I did wonder whether it might cause problems with interference. I'm sure it would be fine with regular 2V RCA's but high power 5V I'm not 100% sure. It might be fine, but equally might not.

I find it hard to believe that nobody else on this forum has upgraded their stereo and connected it to the Bose system. Surely someone must have done this with a high ouput RCA unit. Anyone???

The PC9-408 should be a last resort really as the quality will not be as good IMO.

If he is willing to take back one that you don't use then this may be the best option, it will only cost you the extra postage.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

Silver Fox said:


> I find it hard to believe that nobody else on this forum has upgraded their stereo and connected it to the Bose system. Surely someone must have done this with a high ouput RCA unit. Anyone???


I know its bizarre. I think i might just do what you say and buy both then return the one i end up not using. i like the idea of the RCA if thats going to be the best sound quality.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I've done a few and you wont like what I have to say!

I believe the autoleads adapters are rubbish, the Bose one are copouts cheaply made and prone to interference and poor workmanship.

The simple leads are fine...... and the way I have done them is using the PC-404 loom , PCS-52 aerial adapter, and a Shark Ground loop isolator from Maplins.

with a roadster you'd need to get a pc-3 mini iso to get some extra rear RCA leads, I take the 404 and configure it s pins to suit the RCA's coming in and going to the bose amp, between the headunit and adapter, the GLI's stop feedback from the bose amp.

It all works great, have done 3 cars and no issues, works first time, and you get the best sound quality option this way.


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

SO have I got this right!?

The concert HU has 2x 2V output which then feeds the digital amp which controsl the whole bose surround sound.

But most headunits have 2x (or 3x if it has a sub contoller) at 5v. Just I too am looking to upgrade my headunit and would love to know how to avoid interference or damaging the amps in the car!!

I've seen a couple of HU's with 2x 2.5v RCA's just to add more confusion!! And as for the audiolead adaptors, I bought a set for a previous car, the pins fell out of the coupler, ended up just chopping and using insulated bullet crimps (rough, but effetcive)


----------



## Silver Fox (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry, when I said standard 2V outputs I meant that this is the average output of regular aftermarket head units. The better, more advanced head units, tend to have 4V or 5V RCA outputs. This is so that the amps can run at a lower output level which means the sound quality is better.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

To enhance this thread i will post up what i have had done to my roadster,
which basically is 6 speakers in each door better sub 1 amp and two in the dash plus the rears upgraded as well, will post up the install map, pictures and specs later


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

Wak said:


> I've done a few and you wont like what I have to say!
> 
> I believe the autoleads adapters are rubbish, the Bose one are copouts cheaply made and prone to interference and poor workmanship.
> 
> ...


luckily ive not bought anything yet so cheers wak for the heads up.

can you send me links to where i can find the bits that i need (PC-404 loom , PCS-52 aerial adapter etc)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'll work on a page for what I do, there may be a better loom as a start point but this works for me..


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

Silver Fox said:


> Sorry, when I said standard 2V outputs I meant that this is the average output of regular aftermarket head units. The better, more advanced head units, tend to have 4V or 5V RCA outputs. This is so that the amps can run at a lower output level which means the sound quality is better.


ah, ok gotcha :roll:

Cheers for that


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

j600.com said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > I've done a few and you wont like what I have to say!
> ...


just had the latest kenwood set up in my car today, the 729 dvd sat nav, bluetooth etc, see my post headed DYNAMICSOUNDS====FLAP SHUTS


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

For Adding to BOSE...

I use a PC9-404 and Ground loop isolators from www.maplin.co.uk









there may be a better adapter if someone knows of one with front and rear RCA's already installed but some playing is needed. 
so pin removal skills/tools for a coupe and some additional flying leads and crimp pin terminals if you have a roadster.

For a Coupe the rear pins need to move to the front lines









For a Roadster you
you need to add front rca lines and join their common lines to the existing audio common on the adapter









After that its a simple connect your headunits RCA front and RCA sub to the Ground loop isolator and then to the adapter lead...

The additional thing you may need to do is swap switched and live feeds on the adapter loom and for a post 2002 car you will need to find a switched and illumination feed from the fuse board and lighting circuits somewhere.

I find this is the best option for having the best sound quality and avoiding the poor autoleads in-line circuitry quality.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

Wak said:


> there may be a better adapter if someone knows of one with front and rear RCA's already installed but some playing is needed.


wak, the PC9-410 has front and rear RCA's. do you think a PC9-410 would work if i got the ground loop isolators? This is it...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > there may be a better adapter if someone knows of one with front and rear RCA's already installed but some playing is needed.
> ...


That looks perfect, I had been led to believe the pc410 had autoleads ground loop circuitry in the RCA channels hence never looked into this loom.

The GLIs, are a bit bulky but work well and the flying leads make them much easier to connect than Autoleads GLI's


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

give Peter a call at dynamic sounds 0207 252 6061

he installed my kenwood 729 flip screen, sat nav, dvd, blu tooth etc so he knows all that you need and require and superb prices !!!

cheers

Lee


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

im sure it was me that gave you peters number :lol: 8) agreed he's good for the head unit etc and the best prices for the 729dvd but not sure he's the cheapest for the wiring etc. and for alot of us he's too far south for a local install.

so to sum this up, if you've got a roadster this is what you need and the cheapest ive been able to source...

PC9-410 - Â£17.99 (Â£1.99 postage)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0092818328 









Skytronic Ground Loop Isolator - Â£3.19 each (Â£2.50 postage)
http://www.ukdj.com/index.asp?PageActio ... odID=20007 








or
Electrovision B070 Ground Loop Isolator - Â£4.45 each (Â£2.50 postage)
http://www.ukdj.com/index.asp?PageActio ... odID=11771 









I dont really know which is the best ground loop isolator (or if it matters) Skytronic arent a bad make in terms of DJ equipment though (better than the cheap brands on ebay going for Â£9.99 each)


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

but couldnt you ask him the exact lead you need therefore it will answer yr question, then you can find the cheapest lead you need ???

Lee


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

j600.com said:


> im sure it was me that gave you peters number :lol: 8) agreed he's good for the head unit etc and the best prices for the 729dvd but not sure he's the cheapest for the wiring etc. and for alot of us he's too far south for a local install.
> 
> so to sum this up, if you've got a roadster this is what you need and the cheapest ive been able to source...
> 
> ...


So, the GLI's go between the RCAs to stop the feeback from the different voltage levels then (precautionary measure) and then use the ISO adapter block to connect to the aftermarket!?

Would that be right!?

Just I have never had this problem before and installed aftermarket headunits on all my previous cars, but they have not had such a good setup in the beginning as the TT does :lol:


----------



## Silver Fox (Mar 3, 2006)

goodbrand said:


> So, the GLI's go between the RCAs to stop the feeback from the different voltage levels then (precautionary measure) and then use the ISO adapter block to connect to the aftermarket!?


Yes that's right, in between the RCA's of the stereo and the RCA's of the PC9-410 adaptor.

The ground loop isolators are essentially just to cut out interference. You may not need them. You may want to try it first without, then if you find you are getting interference (engine whine through the speakers) then use the GLI's.

To test for interference, get in the car, close the doors, start the engine, turn the stereo volume down to zero, turn on some high current electrical equipment (headlights, rear demister etc.) and then rev the engine. If you can hear a whine that increases in pitch with the revs then that is interference. Plug in the GLI's and repeat the test.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

silver, would affect the sound quality if you were to install the isolators when they werent needed? or would it have no effect (im thinking better safe that sorry - install them anyway to totally cut out the possibility of interference)


----------



## Silver Fox (Mar 3, 2006)

I personally wouldn't install them unless it was necessary, just to keep the signal as pure as possible. Having said that, if you get GOOD QUALITY ones then it shouldn't noticeably affect sound quality, especially on the standard Bose setup.


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like we're getting somewhere here


----------



## s7fan (Feb 27, 2007)

well im using the auto leads adaptor with no probs at all  apart from one thing when i take the key out theres an awfull thump from the bose amp asthough its not switching off before my pioneer avicx1 headunit same when i put the key in its like the amp turns on before the headunit. iv tried conmnectin the amp switchon from the amp remote from the hu and the switched ignition and still the same it worked fine in my a3 which also had bose. also i had to take a swiched feed from the ignition as theres no feed from behind the headunit i assume the standered headunit is controled via canbus.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Silver Fox said:


> The ground loop isolators are essentially just to cut out interference. You may not need them. You may want to try it first without, then if you find you are getting interference (engine whine through the speakers) then use the GLI's.


Good advice to try first, but they are not just for interference in a BOSE setup, you will typically need them otherwise you will get loud popping and blowing sounds using an aftermarket headunit specially with switching sources, changing CD's or switching off.


----------



## lashed (May 7, 2007)

Wow, what a thread - loads of info!

I'm having a Pioneer 7000UB HU fitted to my 03 coupe (with bose). Can someone help with the following, I want to be sure the installer is using the right adapters.

1) Am i correct in saying if the HU has RCA out then the PC9-410 adapter should be used over the PC9-408? My istaller says it should'nt make a difference. Would i get better sq through RCA ?

2) The installer said i may have powered rear speakers and that the adapters used depend on whether these speakers are powered or not. Do coupes with bose come with powered speakers ? How do i tell if they are?

Here is the plug that fits to my chorus (if it helps...
http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=1&realattid=f_fa6n7xp2&attid=0.3&disp=inline&view=att&th=116d86fc805d6dd1

Thanks in advance
lashed


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

1. Definately use rca connections with a gli. Much better quality than high level inputs. The installer should know this!

2. Bose is amped. The adapter you speak of connects to 1 pair of rca's only and you will get sound out of all speakers.

Hope that helps,

Ant


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Silver Fox said:


> This is a very valid point, I must admit when you said your new stereo had 5V RCA outputs I did wonder whether it might cause problems with interference. I'm sure it would be fine with regular 2V RCA's but high power 5V I'm not 100% sure. It might be fine, but equally might not.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that nobody else on this forum has upgraded their stereo and connected it to the Bose system. Surely someone must have done this with a high ouput RCA unit. Anyone???
> 
> ...


I had all the bits did my research then i couldnt get the damn head unit out [smiley=furious3.gif] By the way that link to ebay for the bose adapter i can vouch for them being very good and knowing what there on about the main guy there has some diploma in sound engineering or something!! The place isnt far from me and ive spoke to him a few times...hes a bit of a geek!! :lol:


----------



## lockers7369 (Dec 6, 2007)

[/quote]I had all the bits did my research then i couldnt get the damn head unit out [smiley=furious3.gif] By the way that link to ebay for the bose adapter i can vouch for them being very good and knowing what there on about the main guy there has some diploma in sound engineering or something!! The place isnt far from me and ive spoke to him a few times...hes a bit of a geek!! :lol:[/quote]
Which one the guy in Macclesfield '[email protected] or something similar?


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

Is all this kit good for a coupe with BOSE, and will it be simply plug and play?


j600.com said:


> im sure it was me that gave you peters number :lol: 8) agreed he's good for the head unit etc and the best prices for the 729dvd but not sure he's the cheapest for the wiring etc. and for alot of us he's too far south for a local install.
> 
> so to sum this up, if you've got a roadster this is what you need and the cheapest ive been able to source...
> 
> ...


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

you will also need an aerial booster in a coupe. This goes between aerial plug of the car and the aerial socket of aftermarket hu. Was pretty much plug and play. Although i did swap a few wires on the car iso block to get radio to turn off when key was removed. A test using a multimeter makes this an easy job.

Hope this helps,

Ant


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

yep perfect, thanks.

ive ordered the bose adaptor and facia plate from car audio direct (along with a new x100 as i let my x001 go with the MINI)

need to get the GLI and arieal adaptor now. I wonder if maplins stock the GLIs in my local branch, worth a visit?

thanks,

Mark


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

im going to do this today; ive got a coupe, and 2 sets of RCA's (front and rear) but it would seem from this thread i only need one GLI, why is that, and do i connect it to front or rear?

thanks


----------

